# The Works of William Jay



## JTDyck (Jun 1, 2007)

The Works of William Jay are available online at:

Volume One (including Morning and Evening Exercises):
http://www.archive.org/details/worksofwilliamj01jayuoft
Volume Two:
http://www.archive.org/details/worksofwilliamj02jayuoft
Volume Three:
http://www.archive.org/details/worksofrevwillia03jaywuoft

I have often profited from Jay's Morning and Evening Exercises. 
They are always warm and devotional.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

I've used his _Morning Exercises_ on the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project cd with great profit. 

William Jay's autobiography is also available online in two volumes:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2


----------



## JTDyck (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for this!

I was reading Jay's _Autobiography_ in connection with the recent interest in William Wilberforce. There was quite a strong association between the two. Jay dedicated his _Evening Exercises_ to Wilberforce in quite a lengthy letter. There is also correspondence there from John Newton and others

I understand that Spurgeon made good use of Jay's preaching method, which was one of the things that made Spurgeon a popular preacher.


----------

